# Problem with .625 darts



## ludisia (May 24, 2013)

Hello,

New to the forum but not to shooting and hunting with blow guns. I just recently moved and had to get another blowgun. I got a 5 foot .625 and love it. but the dart cones keep getting bent and are made of a hard plastic. My old dart cones were also made of plastic but it seemed more springy and would hold its shape after repeated firings. These darts that came with the blowgun get misshapen then hold that misshapen shape. It makes them get jammed in the barrel and lets air pass around them.

Anyway, does anyone have a reccomendation for some blow darts I can order offline that won't get all jacked up and won't have much resistance going down the barrel?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. What brand of darts are you using. I just received 500 cold steel darts and they are pretty good and shoot very well. Other guys here complained of receiving warped darts from cold steel.I was hoping the dart issue was resolved. I like having ready made darts that shoot well.


----------



## ludisia (May 24, 2013)

I didn't order from this site. I ordered from Newegg.com and my cones are very warped. I can straighten them out to an extent but some of them just wont come out right. I was hoping someone who used a big bore .625 would have a suggestion of a reliable site to buy from for some good cones(darts) that will not be warped and leave the barrel with some good speed and ease every time.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I ordered good ones from http://midwayusa.com. None were warped. I believe they are on back order until July


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Ludisia, if the cones you are fighting are the orange Cold Steel variety (I assume they are) try this. Heat a couple cups of water to boiling in the microwave and then drop the cones in the water for several minutes. Most cones will return to or near their original shape. They also seem to be just a shade less brittle after the hot water soak.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## muddog15 (Dec 16, 2012)

With common house hold tools or a good multi tool with an awl you can make better cones, go to the hardware and since I don't have the size in front of me and I don't remember the size buy a bag of the red wire nuts. Make sure they fit the bore of your BG. On a Cold Steel BG they should fit perfectly, better than the crap cones CS sells. I get twice the speed and power with the wire nuts out of my CS BG's. These type of cones, imo, make a bamboo dart a good hunting dart.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

ludisia said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum but not to shooting and hunting with blow guns. I just recently moved and had to get another blowgun. I got a 5 foot .625 and love it. but the dart cones keep getting bent and are made of a hard plastic. My old dart cones were also made of plastic but it seemed more springy and would hold its shape after repeated firings. These darts that came with the blowgun get misshapen then hold that misshapen shape. It makes them get jammed in the barrel and lets air pass around them.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have a reccomendation for some blow darts I can order offline that won't get all jacked up and won't have much resistance going down the barrel?


hair dryer 1/2 inch glass marble warm it generously then press ass end of cone in to true it up sorry ive been in jungle for 30days


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

im working one cones like the old soft plastic ones like on 40 and 50 but soon i hope to have them that fit true and aswell im haveing steel razor tips alot like the old cs razor darts hydro cut and awaiting the cones


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Like a few have mentioned using heat to fix this problem, I used boiling water and a 1/2" marble for mine. It seems everyone has had problems with the darts that came with the blowgun itself. Shoddy packaging is the problem there, my fix was to hold the cones in boiling water for 10-15 seconds then push the marble in the end and blow on it to cool it down. I was going to hold them under running water to cool them down, but was worried it might make the cones even more brittle. I'm sure you know already if you robin hood the cold steel cones it's devastating. Already lost 3 from that sort of thing, a few I hit did not break fully and I'm still using them.

P.S. The boiling water alone for the 10-15 seconds will return to or near their original shape. Just in case you don't have a 1/2" marble


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the marble trick.


----------

